# Ώστε αποκτήσαμε και μαφία των σκουπιδιών;



## Earion (Nov 10, 2012)

*Αθήνα: η πόλη του Scrap Metal*

Oι μετανάστες με τα γεμάτα καροτσάκια, ο πυρπολημένος καταυλισμός στον Ελαιώνα, τα συνεχιζόμενα πλιάτσικα, οι κλειδαμπαρωμένες μάντρες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας που καίνε τα παλιοσίδερα κι ένας τζίρος πολλών εκατομμυρίων συνθέτουν το σκηνικό της μαφίας των scrap που κάνει χρυσές δουλειές την εποχή της κρίσης. 

Στη _Lifo_, 31.10.2012 

*Ο δρόμος του σκραπ σε 6 βήματα*
Πού πάνε όλα αυτά τα παλιοσίδερα στα καροτσάκια με τους Πακιστανούς;

Σχετικό το τρέιλερ της ταινίας *Raw Material (Πρώτη 'Υλη)*

Ώστε αποκτήσαμε και μαφία των σκουπιδιών; Όπως Νάπολη;
Με τις υγείες μας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2012)

To είχαμε συζητησει πριν λίγες μέρες εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 10, 2012)

Τα είχα διαβάσει αυτά τα άρθρα και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο μονόπλευρα και υπερβολικά παρουσιάζουν τα πράγματα. Ξεκινάω από τα «δεκάδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ» που υποτίθεται ότι χάνουν οι δήμοι από τους παράνομους συλλέκτες: τα υλικά που μαζεύουν αυτοί δεν θα τα ανακύκλωνε κανένας δήμος, ακόμα κι αν τα παρέδιδαν οι δημότες (και ποιος θα αφιέρωνε τον χρόνο π.χ. για μια κρεμάστρα; ). Και ας μη συγχέουμε τους συλλέκτες σκραπ με τις συμμορίες που κλέβουν καλώδια και σωλήνες - το δεύτερο γινόταν ανέκαθεν, το πρώτο είναι σύγχρονο φαινόμενο.
Δεν λείπουν και οι εκφοβιστικές αποστροφές και από τα δύο άρθρα: η «νοικοκυρά που τηγανίζει το φαγητό των παιδιών της σε ένα τηγάνι φτιαγμένο από αυτά τα επικίνδυνα υλικά» στο ένα (απολύτως υπερβολικό και ανακριβές), «"ξεπλύνει" τόνους "μαύρου χρήματος"» στο άλλο (έτσι, με εισαγωγικά σε όλες τις λέξεις εκτός από αυτή που έπρεπε  - και χωρίς αιτιολόγηση: πώς ξεπλένεται το μαύρο χρήμα; Κάτι παράνομο πρέπει να κάνει η Χαλυβουργία, αλλά γιατί δεν μας το λέτε κι εμάς; ).
Α, και οι παλιατζήδες ζουν και βασιλεύουν (τουλάχιστον στη δική μου γειτονιά, κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο περνάνε δύο-τρεις - και το μωρό νομίζει ότι περνάνε ψαράδες, που τους έμαθε το καλοκαίρι, και ανοιγοκλείνει το στόμα για να κάνει το ψάρι :-D)


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2012)

Μπορεί να υπάρχει μια δόση υπερβολής στα ποσά, αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι η τιμή των μετάλλων έχει ανέβει κατακόρυφα τα τελευταία χρόνια κι αυτό αποτελεί κίνητρο για την ανάπτυξη παρανομίας γύρω από το εμπόριό τους. Μερικά απλά μέτρα που θα κάνουν πιο δύσκολη τη δουλειά του συλλέκτη και τη δουλειά του παράνομου μεσάζοντα αρκούν, αλλά δε νομίζω να ενδιαφέρεται κανένας. 

Επίσης δεν ξέρω γιατί μας ενοχλούν μόνο συγκεκριμένες παρανομίες κι όχι άλλες. Το λαθρεμπόριο μετάλλων και η οικονομία που σχηματίζεται γύρω του δεν μας ενοχλεί γιατί γίνεται μακριά από μας ή γιατί οι εμπλεκόμενοι είναι κουρελήδες, ενώ μας ενοχλεί η πιθανότητα να είναι φοροφυγάς ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, ή μας ενοχλεί ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος που λαδώνεται. Κι όμως, μακροπρόθεσμα ο υπάλληλος που λαδώνεται κι ο φοροφυγάς επαγγελματίας δεν θα επιβαρύνουν την κοινωνία όσο μια μαφία η οποία τώρα θα οργανωθεί και θα εδραιωθεί και μόλις ξεπέσει το λαθρεμπόριο μετάλλων θα στραφεί σε κάτι άλλο- σκληρά ναρκωτικά, π.χ., όπως έγινε στην Ιταλία.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μερικά απλά μέτρα που θα κάνουν πιο δύσκολη τη δουλειά του συλλέκτη και τη δουλειά του παράνομου μεσάζοντα αρκούν, αλλά δε νομίζω να ενδιαφέρεται κανένας.


Εγώ θα έλεγα το αντίθετο: να διευκολυνθούν οι συλλέκτες (π.χ. να πωλούν απευθείας σε εκπροσώπους των χαλυβουργιών ώστε να κερδίζουν περισσότερα, να δημιουργηθούν νόμιμα χυτήρια ώστε να μη βλάπτεται η υγεία τους και το περιβάλλον) ώστε αφενός να μη γίνονται αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης, αφού θα εξαφανιστούν οι μεσάζοντες, και αφετέρου να μειωθούν οι κλοπές. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι όσο μειώνονται οι πρώτες ύλες τόσο θα αυξάνεται η τιμή τους, άρα και το κίνητρο για την ανακύκλωσή τους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

Με το σκραπ κάτι θα γίνει. Από τους σκράπες να δω πότε θα απαλλαγούμε (κατά προτίμηση χωρίς ανακύκλωση).


----------

